# Solved: drivers for DELL Optiplex 170L



## wizzle2003 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I do have the problem that Im not able to get a few devices running on my computer. I do have a Dell Optiplex 170L running Windows XP Pro, Intel Celeron ® CPU 2, 2.40 GHz, 512MB RAM
In my device manager, the following drivers are not installed:
1.	Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller
2.	Ethernet Controller
3.	Ethernet Controller

When looking for drivers for this model on the dell homepage, it gives me a list of categories to choose the needed driver from. The categories are:
-	Applications (has 4 drivers)
-	Audio (has 1 driver)
-	Bios (has 1 driver)
-	CD/DVD (has 23 drivers)
-	Chipset (has 1 driver)
-	Communication (has 5 drivers)
-	Diagnostics (has 2 drivers)
-	IDE & EIDE Controllers (has 2 drivers)
-	Input Device Drivers (has 2 drivers)
-	Network (has 4 drivers)
-	SATA Drives (has 1 driver)
-	System Utilities (has 2 drivers)
-	System Management (has 9 drivers)
-	Video (has 2 drivers)

Which category are the drivers I need in? Could it be that category I need is missing in the list? Could someone please help me out  Id really appreciate it.
Maybe someone has a URL/Link for me where I can DL the missing drivers.

Because of me not being able to install the drivers for the Ethernet, I cannot get online with this computer of course. I have a second PS from where I DL all the needed files to a thumb-drive and then transfer them on the other computer.

PS: I had to re-install the whole system new, but did not have the backup cds whcih came with the computer to start with anymore. Like this, I had to download all needed drivers from dell.com to even get the mainboard properly running.

Thanks a lot,
Wizzle2003


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Use the service tag # from the machine to directly access the proper downloads.


----------



## wizzle2003 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi JohnWill,
Thanks for your response. I'm not sure what exactly you mean. I'm not a pro. Could you explain it a little more accurate for me?

Thanks so much!

PS: I don;t know if it matters, but just to be on the safe side. I cannot go online with the computer I'm having the problems with.

wizzle2003


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I will try to help you since JohnWill is off line right now and you are on line.
Go to the dell support line. Each Dell has a service tag number (on a desk top it is usually under the USB door on the front. When you go to the Dell site, you will enter the model number and then your service tag number. They can scan your computer and tell you what is needed. Since you have the driver names you are wanting, you should be able to get them on your own.
Vicks


----------



## wizzle2003 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi vicks,
Thanks a lot for your answer and I do understand now what you're saying. The problem is, that I cannot go online with the computer I need the drivers for, since the drivers for the ethernet controller are missing and therefore I do not even have a 'Local Area Connection' What category are those drivers usually under? (Check the list I wrote down all the way on the top of this threat)

Thanks again for your help.

wizzle2003


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Try going to the site anyway, enter the sevice tag number. I think you should be able to find out what was originally installed on your computer, D/L the needed drivers to a cd or USB thumb (aka flash)drive and install on the computer...
Good luck...
happy computing. Feel free to post again here if you need further help.
vicks


----------



## wizzle2003 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi,
Thanks again for your answer. I actually did already all of that but just cannot find the drivers or category the '2x Ethernet Controllers' and the 'Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller' is under. The following categories are listed on dell.com. Which of those should contain the drivers I'm looking for?

- Applications (has 4 drivers)
- Audio (has 1 driver)
- Bios (has 1 driver)
- CD/DVD (has 23 drivers)
- Chipset (has 1 driver)
- Communication (has 5 drivers)
- Diagnostics (has 2 drivers)
- IDE & EIDE Controllers (has 2 drivers)
- Input Device Drivers (has 2 drivers)
- Network (has 4 drivers)
- SATA Drives (has 1 driver)
- System Utilities (has 2 drivers)
- System Management (has 9 drivers)
- Video (has 2 drivers)

Thanks again,
wizzle2003


----------



## Gnomad (Oct 3, 2007)

You will want to install the chipset drivers and the network drivers.


----------



## wizzle2003 (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks you.
One last question:
On the Dell Homepage are 4 drivers in the category 'Network'. Do you eventually know which of the drivers I need to install. Shown are the following 4
1. Dell Utility --> Applies to:
- TrueMobile 1300 USB 2.0 Wireless Adapter

2. Dell Utility --> Applies to:
- Dell Wireless 1450 (802.11a/b/g) USB 2.0 Adapter
- Wireless 1450 (802.11a/b/g) USB 2.0 Adapter

3. Intel Diagnostics Utility --> Applies to:
- 10/100 LOM

4. Intel Driver --> Applies to:
- 10/100 LOM

I know it's actually a stupid question since you don't know the hardware I have, but still thought I'd ask, and maybe you have an idea, since I do not have ANY information concerning the HW of my PC.

Thanks for helping,
wizzle2003


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Go to the following link. 
http://search.dell.com/results.aspx...rch=False&respc=optiiplex+170L+network+driver
Hopefully you will see what you need there
After you get it up and going, d/l install and run the free program www.belarc.com. It will list everything on your computer including hardware, software license numbers etc.
I run this on computers after a change is made so I have a list of everything in case I have to re-install..
Good luck

Vicks


----------

